# The Ladies of Piranha-Fury



## Xenon

If you are a lady on this meatfest of a site called Piranha-Fury, let us know you're here! Tell us a little about yourself, and post an updated pic. Any lady that posts a updated (new) pic will be put in the drawing for a free PFury tshirt and other assorted goodies.


----------



## Scooby

Damnit ladies get everything!!! Cheaper Car Insurance, Free Entry and Drinks at Certain clubs and now some free pfury stuff...


----------



## Jewelz

Well one thing I am 100 % certain of is that THIS thread will not turn into a leghumping fest by every pubescent chump on pfury like every other chick thread we've had on here


----------



## DrewBoOty

Ron Mexico said:


> Well one thing I am 100 % certain of is that THIS thread will not turn into a leghumping fest by every pubescent chump on pfury like every other chick thread we've had on here


you win the thread sir. no reply will top this.


----------



## Guest

Im masturbating just thinkin about the potential this thread has


----------



## piranhaqueen

Looks like I'll be the first lady to post here for ya'll.......
I'm Becky from NE Michigan and sorry my pics don't compare to pinkdragons, but I am currently 9 1/2 months prego w/ baby #1 (I am on the left, my cousin on the right)...............


----------



## StuartDanger

Hello piranhaqueen!

i dont think ive seen you around here but you have 640 posts!
what piranha's have you got?


----------



## Guest

piranhaqueen said:


> Looks like I'll be the first lady to post here for ya'll.......
> I'm Becky from NE Michigan and sorry my pics don't compare to pinkdragons, but I am currently 9 1/2 months prego w/ baby #1 (I am on the left, my cousin on the right)...............


Gorgeous







No lies, Ive never seen an expecting mother looking that good.


----------



## ~SUNshine~

I am Jacki, I am from Ontario Canada and I am currently at work being bored but I will post an updated picture later, I don't have pics at work. Anyways I am in desperate need of some snow so I can get out snowboarding, it feels like its March today.

actually nevermind i will just post one from the summer


----------



## Guest

~SUNshine~ said:


> I am Jacki, I am from Ontario Canada and I am currently at work being bored but I will post an updated picture later, I don't have pics at work. Anyways I am in desperate need of some snow so I can get out snowboarding, it feels like its March today.


Jacki...it's like +10d here in Toronto...where in Ontario do you live?

I was supposed to go skiing next week


----------



## dracofish

Well, for a free t-shirt, what the hell...you asked for it:









My name is Melissa and as you all have probably seen, lol, I'm into photography. I'm into shooting animals in the wild and working in a studio setting with my cats and reptiles. I also do some moderate "contract work" with my mother's Persians (she's also trying to get me to go to cat shows with her to do candids). Lastly, I love shooting the gothic abstract, especially views of old cemeteries that most people would never think to shoot from. I maintain a website, DragonMoon Photography, that really has to be updated. I'm also part owner (with my b/f and a friend) of Aquatic Predators.

For other stuff, I'm also into moderate web design. I do all my own sites and have done a few small-scale business stuff as well. My most recent work was for a friend's yet to be unveiled fish importing site. I'm getting paid in fish, lol.

I have quite the managierie of animals, including 3 cats, 1 sugar glider, 1 rabbit, 1 rat, 1 adult female Iguana, 10 Bearded Dragons, and 26 snakes. My collection only stands to get larger as my b/f and I begin our Snake breeding projects in the spring.

For other stuff I'm into muscle cars and trucks (not imports, hehe) and also love motorocycles. About a year ago I had the pleasure of attending an Orange County Choppers appearance and shot some of their bikes...I can't wait for another chance.

I enjoy reading fantasy novels and books on ancient cultures and religions, particularly that of Western Europe. I love a good debate, lol, especially on religion. I also enjoy reading science periodicals and catching up on modern breakthroughs. I listen to music ranging from hard rock to female vocals, to new age and celtic. Some of my favorite artists are Live, Led Zeppelin, Evanescence, Sevendust, Metallica (older stuff), Korn, etc, to Sarah Mclachlan, Loreena McKennit, Enya, Delerium, Aeone, etc.

So there's my story!


----------



## ~SUNshine~

DannyBoy17 said:


> I am Jacki, I am from Ontario Canada and I am currently at work being bored but I will post an updated picture later, I don't have pics at work. Anyways I am in desperate need of some snow so I can get out snowboarding, it feels like its March today.


Jacki...it's like +10d here in Toronto...where in Ontario do you live?

I was supposed to go skiing next week








[/quote]

Close enough to Toronto, a bit further east. And I know its gorgeous and I am just sitting at my desk staring outside.


----------



## WilliamBradley

Me wants p-fury goodies :nod:

well I'm 20 I live in Rome and studying philosophy,.,.. as I'm done with it I'll move to NY for the movie directing academy ..
I have three rbelliestwo parrots one cat and one gay brother I lke reading, writing, horse riding and I'm a piano queen.

*waves*


----------



## Xenon

WilliamBradley said:


> Me wants p-fury goodies :nod:


The rules clearly stated *updated * pic.


----------



## WilliamBradley

Xenon said:


> Me wants p-fury goodies :nod:


The rules clearly stated *updated * pic.
[/quote]

ya want the new ones don't you? they're at my friend's house in a cd, her mother just died it doesn't seem nice to go there and take them


----------



## MR.FREEZ

lotta pink in that picture


----------



## Xenon

Whoops, that wasnt in the rules but was what I was intending. Now it is.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

~SUNshine~ said:


> I am Jacki, I am from Ontario Canada and I am currently at work being bored but I will post an updated picture later, I don't have pics at work. Anyways I am in desperate need of some snow so I can get out snowboarding, it feels like its March today.
> 
> actually nevermind i will just post one from the summer


----------



## nismo driver

~SUNshine~ said:


> I am Jacki, I am from Ontario Canada and I am currently at work being bored but I will post an updated picture later, I don't have pics at work. Anyways I am in desperate need of some snow so I can get out snowboarding, it feels like its March today.
> 
> actually nevermind i will just post one from the summer


i feel you pain, im in dirty jersey and its like 50 degrees out, yesterday it was raining nasty..

i got a season pass to a mountin about 30 minutes away and have only gone once and maybe tonight if it doesnt drop below freezing but the manmade snow they do have is melting quick.. we need either a good dump or atleast cold enough weather to make snow..

BTW cute pic


----------



## ReDraGon->

Hey WB i didnt know u Like the Color Pink too...

and where are your New pics huh? that pic was from like 2 years ago..

and nice pic sunshine but like Xenon said UPDATED pics....

funny how girls post up old pics thinking guys like us wont notice :laugh:

and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer


----------



## ITsPennywise

WilliamBradley said:


> Me wants p-fury goodies :nod:


Regardless if its not updated...After seeing your pic, beautiful...

Let me be the first to offer you my goodies.


----------



## WilliamBradley

ReDraGon-> said:


> Hey WB i didnt know u Like the Color Pink too...
> 
> and where are your New pics huh? that pic was from like 2 years ago..
> 
> and nice pic sunshine but like Xenon said UPDATED pics....
> 
> funny how girls post up old pics thinking guys like us wont notice :laugh:
> 
> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer


I never claimed that picture to be new.

I have a new book but it's not here it's at a friend house (see above)


----------



## ~SUNshine~

ReDraGon-> said:


> Hey WB i didnt know u Like the Color Pink too...
> 
> and where are your New pics huh? that pic was from like 2 years ago..
> 
> and nice pic sunshine but like Xenon said UPDATED pics....
> 
> funny how girls post up old pics thinking guys like us wont notice :laugh:
> 
> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer










That pic wasn't from too long ago, its updated compared to the other pictures on here, i think









Anyways I look the same, my hairs just darker


----------



## Guest

Oh Canada!


----------



## Xenon

Sunshine.... AWESOME.


----------



## DrewBoOty

nice shirt


----------



## Xenon

So far we got pics from the following entered into the drawing:

piranhaqueen
SunShine
Dracofish (but need an updated pic)
WB (but need an updated pic)


----------



## ITsPennywise

Seriously...why do all the hot girls on this site live soooo far from me.









BTW...As I've always said...Jacki...Looking beautiful as ever.


----------



## Xenon

All the PFury ladies look beautiful.


----------



## Jewelz

Ron Mexico said:


> Me wants p-fury goodies :nod:


Regardless if its not updated...After seeing your pic, beautiful...

Let me be the first to offer you my goodies.








[/quote]

Well, what do you know, I was wrong !!! Shocking


----------



## Xenon

This is a serious thread, lets keep all the gawking posts out of it....

/realizes I made one too

/promises to stop


----------



## Ex0dus

~SUNshine~ said:


> Hey WB i didnt know u Like the Color Pink too...
> 
> and where are your New pics huh? that pic was from like 2 years ago..
> 
> and nice pic sunshine but like Xenon said UPDATED pics....
> 
> funny how girls post up old pics thinking guys like us wont notice :laugh:
> 
> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer


:laugh: That pic wasn't from too long ago, its updated compared to the other pictures on here, i think









Anyways I look the same, my hairs just darker
[/quote]

You CANT be Canadian born...







Very pretty smile







Your smile alone can break hearts









Damn, some VERY attractive women that have posted here so far.

Piranhaqueen,







beautiful. Your glowing









WB... hehe, what can I say









Draco,







The other day you said something about a 'morticia look'.... Mortticia never looked that good!


----------



## MR HARLEY

> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer


**Crosses Fingers**
















Wonderful pics BTW


----------



## StuartDanger

Xenon said:


> All the PFury ladies look beautiful.


i second that


----------



## dracofish

Xenon said:


> So far we got pics from the following entered into the drawing:
> 
> Dracofish (but need an updated pic)


Haha, could take a while. My b/f isn't exactly adept at using the camera. The one decent pic I have I took myself, lol. He's the type of person that takes a $1,500 camera and puts it on auto when using it, lol.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

This thread is seriously cracking me up. I think the majority of the males here need to pickup Skinemax on cable and get some of this:

View attachment 90221


And a WHOLE LOTTA THIS!

View attachment 90222


----------



## ~SUNshine~

MR HARLEY said:


> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer
> 
> 
> 
> **Crosses Fingers**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pics BTW
Click to expand...

Ontario is pretty far from Cali.....but thats one nice boat


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Karen Karen Karen!


----------



## StuartDanger

WilliamBradley said:


> Me wants p-fury goodies :nod:
> 
> well I'm 20 I live in Rome and studying philosophy,.,.. as I'm done with it I'll move to NY for the movie directing academy ..
> I have three rbelliestwo parrots one cat and one gay brother I lke reading, writing, horse riding and I'm a piano queen.
> 
> *waves*
> View attachment 90223

















holy cow do u wanna b/f?


----------



## piranhaqueen

[/quote}

Piranhaqueen,







beautiful. Your glowing









[/quote]

Thank you, I feel good and am proud of my baby belly, although I can definately say I am ready to pop!


----------



## MR HARLEY

~SUNshine~ said:


> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer
> 
> 
> 
> **Crosses Fingers**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pics BTW
Click to expand...

Ontario is pretty far from Cali.....but thats one nice boat








[/quote]
Not on a plane it isnt will







soon ................and thanks for the kind words







Look forward to getting you out to Lake Havasu in ARIZONA


----------



## assclown

Strip contest?????????

Best one gets kudos.........


----------



## WilliamBradley

hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???
anyone's with me?










come on show us some flesh

(no jokes about showing your flesh to me thanx!







)


----------



## Jewelz

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> This thread is seriously cracking me up. I think the majority of the males here need to pickup Skinemax on cable and get some of this:
> 
> View attachment 90221
> 
> 
> And a WHOLE LOTTA THIS!
> 
> View attachment 90222


i agree with you, of course, but what's a clock got to do with it ?


----------



## CichlidAddict

assclown said:


> Strip contest?????????
> 
> Best one gets kudos.........


----------



## ~SUNshine~

WilliamBradley said:


> hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???
> anyone's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on show us some flesh
> 
> (no jokes about showing your flesh to me thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )










haha Ya I am with you


----------



## Ex0dus

WilliamBradley said:


> hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???
> anyone's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on show us some flesh
> 
> (no jokes about showing your flesh to me thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I would but my 32" irritans ate my digi last night when I was trying to take pictures of him, but please feel more than free to keep your pictures coming


----------



## WilliamBradley

~SUNshine~ said:


> hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???
> anyone's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on show us some flesh
> 
> (no jokes about showing your flesh to me thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


:laugh: haha Ya I am with you








[/quote]

yep yep let's do that >_<

Xenone start a thread and stick it we wanna see








(no one will think you're gay if you say I forced you to do that)
or I can start it









would you participate ?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Ron Mexico said:


> This thread is seriously cracking me up. I think the majority of the males here need to pickup Skinemax on cable and get some of this:
> 
> View attachment 90221
> 
> 
> And a WHOLE LOTTA THIS!
> 
> View attachment 90222


i agree with you, of course, but what's a clock got to do with it ?
[/quote]

Lol alot of TIME and it doubles as a nice pun for time on your HANDS


----------



## MR HARLEY

> hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???


You know Im game , would you like to see my Shuh-long?


----------



## "qickshot"

ill post a pic i know all you ladys wanna see me :laugh:


----------



## Oheye8one2

dracofish said:


> Well, for a free t-shirt, what the hell...you asked for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Melissa and as you all have probably seen, lol, I'm into photography. I'm into shooting animals in the wild and working in a studio setting with my cats and reptiles. I also do some moderate "contract work" with my mother's Persians (she's also trying to get me to go to cat shows with her to do candids). Lastly, I love shooting the gothic abstract, especially views of old cemeteries that most people would never think to shoot from. I maintain a website, DragonMoon Photography, that really has to be updated. I'm also part owner (with my b/f and a friend) of Aquatic Predators.
> 
> For other stuff, I'm also into moderate web design. I do all my own sites and have done a few small-scale business stuff as well. My most recent work was for a friend's yet to be unveiled fish importing site. I'm getting paid in fish, lol.
> 
> I have quite the managierie of animals, including 3 cats, 1 sugar glider, 1 rabbit, 1 rat, 1 adult female Iguana, 10 Bearded Dragons, and 26 snakes. My collection only stands to get larger as my b/f and I begin our Snake breeding projects in the spring.
> 
> For other stuff I'm into muscle cars and trucks (not imports, hehe) and also love motorocycles. About a year ago I had the pleasure of attending an Orange County Choppers appearance and shot some of their bikes...I can't wait for another chance.
> 
> I enjoy reading fantasy novels and books on ancient cultures and religions, particularly that of Western Europe. I love a good debate, lol, especially on religion. I also enjoy reading science periodicals and catching up on modern breakthroughs. I listen to music ranging from hard rock to female vocals, to new age and celtic. Some of my favorite artists are Live, Led Zeppelin, Evanescence, Sevendust, Metallica (older stuff), Korn, etc, to Sarah Mclachlan, Loreena McKennit, Enya, Delerium, Aeone, etc.
> 
> So there's my story!


 hey wonderfull work with the photography, one of the best shots i ever took was at a cemetery, and a lot of the worst too.


----------



## DrewBoOty

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> This thread is seriously cracking me up. I think the majority of the males here need to pickup Skinemax on cable and get some of this:
> 
> View attachment 90221
> 
> 
> And a WHOLE LOTTA THIS!
> 
> View attachment 90222


i agree with you, of course, but what's a clock got to do with it ?
[/quote]

Lol alot of TIME and it doubles as a nice pun for time on your HANDS








[/quote]
i'm sure theyre 2 pump chumps and dont need much time at all.


----------



## Oheye8one2

~SUNshine~ said:


> hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???
> anyone's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on show us some flesh
> 
> (no jokes about showing your flesh to me thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


:laugh: haha Ya I am with you








[/quote]

hey u can see my legs at http://www.medscrub.com/ i'm sure they are on their somewhere i shot some of their catolog stuff a while ago and they needed a few more leg shots, i think its still up. i dunno. as for flesh??? hehe i've nude modeled once or twice but i dont think we're allowed nudity on the boards...









back to the subject of the ladies, all of you are very beautiful! and PQueen, we'll want pics of the little future P owner!!


----------



## WilliamBradley

Oheye8one2 said:


> hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???
> anyone's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on show us some flesh
> 
> (no jokes about showing your flesh to me thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


:laugh: haha Ya I am with you








[/quote]

hey u can see my legs at http://www.medscrub.com/ i'm sure they are on their somewhere i shot some of their catolog stuff a while ago and they needed a few more leg shots, i think its still up. i dunno. as for flesh??? hehe i've nude modeled once or twice but i dont think we're allowed nudity on the boards...









back to the subject of the ladies, all of you are very beautiful! and PQueen, we'll want pics of the little future P owner!!
[/quote]

yeah of course man nudity is allowed on this hread








http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=109564


----------



## MR HARLEY




----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> hehe i've nude modeled once or twice but i dont think we're allowed nudity on the boards...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope , but you sure can send them to me via the Pm option or my email is available
Click to expand...

harley I knew you were gay!!!


----------



## Jewelz

MR HARLEY said:


> hehe i've nude modeled once or twice but i dont think we're allowed nudity on the boards...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope , but you sure can send them to me via the Pm option or my email is available
Click to expand...

Maybe none of my business but

Why you want to see naked dudes, HARLEY ?









(not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## MR HARLEY

dam, my secret is out







didnt know he was a doode, I have been busted


----------



## Oheye8one2

MR HARLEY said:


> dam, my secret is out :laugh: didnt know he was a doode


----------



## PinKragon

I think i diserve some goodies after the whole drama on the the other thread!!! my pix where apdated and some even seen without permision


----------



## Guest

Harley...I dont think I want to be a seaman on your boat anymore


----------



## Ex0dus

DannyBoy17 said:


> Harley...I dont think I want to be a seaman on your boat anymore


touche young grasshopper.


----------



## Jewelz

Yeah dude, I wouldn't go out to sea with Harley ...


----------



## MR HARLEY




----------



## Guest

I'm personaly one for piercings & tattoos, and was wondering if any of the ladies have any? (pics)


----------



## slckr69

PinKragon said:


> I think i diserve some goodies after the whole drama on the the other thread!!! my pix where apdated and some even seen without permision


hey rules are rules and they say updated pic.. i dont think we care if they are one day old we need updated so like you take them tonight and post them ... or just send them to [email protected] !!!! and ill send you a t shirt ..


----------



## PinKragon

kenneth said:


> I'm personaly one for piercings & tattoos, and was wondering if any of the ladies have any? (pics)


i do one on my belly, u cant see it on the pix though, i took it away that day


----------



## mashunter18

Very nice all the ladies look really good so far.....


----------



## PinKragon

ReDraGon-> said:


> Hey WB i didnt know u Like the Color Pink too...
> 
> and where are your New pics huh? that pic was from like 2 years ago..
> 
> and nice pic sunshine but like Xenon said UPDATED pics....
> 
> funny how girls post up old pics thinking guys like us wont notice :laugh:
> 
> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer


I wonder how u look mr ReDragon go post ur pix, i wanna see!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla

Its great to know that the P hobby doesnt just attract some of the most macho guys, but good looking chicks as well!!! Eat your heart out other fish board sites!!!

Anymore chick members????


----------



## CichlidAddict

All you ladies look great!









I have to say that my favorite is Sunshine's first pic. She's got that perfect girl-next-door look.


----------



## slckr69

we need more ladies cmon we now u got better pics


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Funny thread...


----------



## Gut

this thread is making the little boy in my avatar go crazy.......... just look hes so excited!!!


----------



## "qickshot"

Gut said:


> this thread is making the little boy in my avatar go crazy.......... just look hes so excited!!!


that is the funnyest thing i ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley

"qickshot said:


> this thread is making the little boy in my avatar go crazy.......... just look hes so excited!!!


that is the funnyest thing i ever seen!!!!!!!
[/quote]

yet still the most gross


----------



## Jewelz

WilliamBradley said:


> this thread is making the little boy in my avatar go crazy.......... just look hes so excited!!!


that is the funnyest thing i ever seen!!!!!!!
[/quote]

yet still the most gross
[/quote]

Great signature !


----------



## Oheye8one2

Pinkragon u started this whole mess with that introduce yerself thread,, for that i'll buy u the t-shirt

now someone tell me how i go about doing so???


----------



## PinKragon

Oheye8one2 said:


> Pinkragon u started this whole mess with that introduce yerself thread,, for that i'll buy u the t-shirt
> 
> now someone tell me how i go about doing so???


AWWW thank you!!! and after i'll post a pix wearing it!!!! how that sounds!!!!


----------



## Oheye8one2

PinKragon said:


> Pinkragon u started this whole mess with that introduce yerself thread,, for that i'll buy u the t-shirt
> 
> now someone tell me how i go about doing so???


AWWW thank you!!! and after i'll post a pix wearing it!!!! how that sounds!!!!
[/quote]

Hot Damn!

ok now someone tell me how to buy her the t-shirt???


----------



## MLK

wow, i didnt think all you females on p-fury would look so damn good! i was expecting to see some chicks with more facial hair than a lumberjack. lets see some more pics ladies


----------



## ITsPennywise

Oheye8one2 said:


> Pinkragon u started this whole mess with that introduce yerself thread,, for that i'll buy u the t-shirt
> 
> now someone tell me how i go about doing so???


AWWW thank you!!! and after i'll post a pix wearing it!!!! how that sounds!!!!
[/quote]

Hot Damn!

ok now someone tell me how to buy her the t-shirt???
[/quote]

PM Xenon.


----------



## slckr69

ill buy you the pfury thong if you post pics in that !!!


----------



## PinKragon

slckr69 said:


> ill buy you the pfury thong if you post pics in that !!!


M=OMG guys no just pix w/the shirt


----------



## bmpower007

its just a girl guys,theres tons around for every men out there


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

WilliamBradley said:


> this thread is making the little boy in my avatar go crazy.......... just look hes so excited!!!


that is the funnyest thing i ever seen!!!!!!!
[/quote]

yet still the most gross
[/quote]

Damn! how much sand is in your beav?:rasp:


----------



## KumbiaQueens

Most of you know me ...

Others know me as Sandra. Live and work in California. Been working at the Motel 6 with Karen for the last year or so, and living with Chris since 03. I like catching up with old episodes of the Simpsons and reading ... sometimes.

As for the picture ... maybe later. I've already got a few members hounding me for pictures and stuff. Besides ... I'd have to use Chris' phone.


----------



## rocker

wow hotness overloading....doesnt matter WB has my vote


----------



## Guest

I have to give my vote to my girl from T.Dot


----------



## Devon Amazon

Im a lady!!!!


----------



## Guest

Devon amazon said:


> Im a lady!!!!


Im in love









Oh wait....or is that a guy dressed as a girl? If so, nm, thats Harley's territory


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im a lady!!!!


Im in love









Oh wait....or is that a guy dressed as a girl? If so, nm, thats Harley's territory








[/quote]

Damn! I haven't seen someone get burned like since David Koresh


----------



## Devon Amazon

oh yeah and i vote sunshine....beautiful


----------



## piranhasrule

Devon amazon said:


> Im a lady!!!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

Devon amazon said:


> Im a lady!!!!


now thats a sexy beast!


----------



## 33truballa33

DannyBoy17 said:


> Harley...I dont think I want to be a seaman on your boat anymore


guess that makes u discharged seamen


----------



## Puff

WilliamBradley said:


> hey guys why don't we do Mister P-Furywith pix of you guys???
> anyone's with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on show us some flesh
> 
> (no jokes about showing your flesh to me thanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


:laugh: haha Ya I am with you








[/quote]

yep yep let's do that >_<

Xenone start a thread and stick it we wanna see








(no one will think you're gay if you say I forced you to do that)
or I can start it :nod:

would you participate ?
[/quote]

well its winter in canada and most of us have grown out our winter coats. not much to see here.









by the way, i was in Rome last year...and 2 years before that...that is one big ass, crazy city. with a lot of guys who liked to whistle and smack my sister's ass's (is that plural of 'ass'??). i think last time my sister and i stayed at the Bernini Bristoli or some sh*t like that. Something to do with Bernini...and there was a movie theatre right accross the street...


----------



## Xenon

so what? No more pix?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

~SUNshine~ said:


> Im a lady!!!!


OH GOD SKEET SKEET! I think I just wet myself







ESPECIALLY THAT LAST GIRL... hahahha


----------



## Guest

Shyte Chino would you stop saying skeet? Go get some really sex you horny bastard, maybe ge the balls to ask a girl out while you're at it.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Awwww skeet skeet skeet!! Comon, sing along Danny! (Its called a joke)


----------



## RhomZilla

I lost count.. how many females members are there..???


----------



## Scrap5000

RhomZilla said:


> I lost count.. how many females members are there..???


Hmmm...some posted, some didn't:
p-queen
wb
sunshine
draco
pink
ms natt
tink
Devon amazon hehehe

i know i missed some...


----------



## StuartDanger

are we all still yet to see a pic of ms natt?

what about tink?


----------



## WilliamBradley

Puff said:


> by the way, i was in Rome last year...and 2 years before that...that is one big ass, crazy city. with a lot of guys who liked to whistle and smack my sister's ass's (is that plural of 'ass'??). i think last time my sister and i stayed at the Bernini Bristoli or some sh*t like that. Something to do with Bernini...and there was a movie theatre right accross the street...


that must have been piazza barberini, I live pretty close to it you know,
and yep men here are crazy, lol


----------



## wasabi-glow

HEy XENON,
What about a GAY/LESBIAN thread???? I'm sure there are some out there who own Piranhas as well. I just don't want to start it coz I don't want to be marked as a GURLY MAN....

Once more wasabi-glow <<<<< NOT A GURLY MAN


----------



## Xenon

You guys are killing my thread


----------



## PinKragon

Xenon said:


> You guys are killing my thread


LoL jus how they did with mine!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon

Scrap5000 said:


> I lost count.. how many females members are there..???


Hmmm...some posted, some didn't:
p-queen
wb
sunshine
draco
pink
ms natt
tink
Devon amazon hehehe

i know i missed some...
[/quote]

Im only a lady on weekends and public holidays so im not sure if its fair that im included


----------



## StuartDanger

PinKragon said:


> You guys are killing my thread


LoL jus how they did with mine!!!
[/quote]

happens alot round here!


----------



## C0Rey

~SUNshine~ said:


> Me wants p-fury goodies :nod:
> 
> well I'm 20 I live in Rome and studying philosophy,.,.. as I'm done with it I'll move to NY for the movie directing academy ..
> I have three rbelliestwo parrots one cat and one gay brother I lke reading, writing, horse riding and I'm a piano queen.
> 
> *waves*


thats hot!||


----------



## RhomZilla

Scrap5000 said:


> I lost count.. how many females members are there..???


Hmmm...some posted, some didn't:
p-queen
wb
sunshine
draco
pink
ms natt
tink
Devon amazon hehehe

i know i missed some...
[/quote]
Theres 2 of whom I remember, both members.. Lexi







and my gf, Cherri.. other than those 2, I dont remember...


----------



## MR HARLEY

RhomZilla said:


> I lost count.. how many females members are there..???


Hmmm...some posted, some didn't:
p-queen
wb
sunshine
draco
pink
ms natt
tink
Devon amazon hehehe

i know i missed some...
[/quote]
Theres 2 of whom I remember, both members.. Lexi







and my gf, Cherri.. other than those 2, I dont remember...
[/quote]
Lexi was awesome


----------



## Gordeez

DannyBoy17 said:


> Shyte Chino would you stop saying skeet? Go get some really sex you horny bastard, maybe ge the balls to ask a girl out while you're at it.


Yea, CHino, I mean sh*t man, take HIS advice, One Virgin to the other.


----------



## nismo driver

StuartDanger said:


> Lexi was awesome


dude did you give her the stunner and chase her away, she look naughty


----------



## MR HARLEY

the only placed I chased her was straight into one of my rooms in my pad







, she hasent been seen since.


----------



## Gordeez

She has a Pretty Face on her


----------



## nismo driver

the truth is:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

StuartDanger said:


> are we all still yet to see a pic of ms natt?


Ive already got me 2 pfury shirts and everyone has already seen me, what more am I losing out on


----------



## MR HARLEY

nismo driver said:


> the truth is:


----------



## ReDraGon->

that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


----------



## MR HARLEY

ReDraGon-> said:


> that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


It wasent fake when she was around here posting , dragon







until dorks like you scared her away


----------



## StuartDanger

that pic of the girl holding the sign is lisa scot-lee an english popstar


----------



## MR HARLEY

see for yourselves guys ......

clicky clicky


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

StuartDanger said:


> that pic of the girl holding the sign is lisa scot-lee an english popstar


Look up Lexi Lin in an image search.









Youll also see she does nude now...


----------



## Killduv

All the ladies on P-Fury are beautiful


----------



## ReDraGon->

MR HARLEY said:


> that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


It wasent fake when she was around here posting , dragon :laugh: until dorks like you scared her away :rasp:
[/quote]

Its ok Harley u can have her.... I know how u like them asian girls , they are the only ones that feel "tight" to you


----------



## P-22

everything that isnt a picture should be deleted so that xenon can pic a t-shirt winner easier


----------



## MR HARLEY

ReDraGon-> said:


> that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


It wasent fake when she was around here posting , dragon :laugh: until dorks like you scared her away :rasp:
[/quote]

Its ok Harley u can have her.... I know how u like them asian girls , they are the only ones that feel "tight" to you :rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

MR HARLEY said:


> that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


It wasent fake when she was around here posting , dragon :laugh: until dorks like you scared her away :rasp:
[/quote]

Its ok Harley u can have her.... I know how u like them asian girls , they are the only ones that feel "tight" to you :rasp:
[/quote]
:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## Guest

i think that lexi girl looks fake period. just my opinion


----------



## StuartDanger

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p...my-vert-img-top think its the same girl


----------



## prdemon

she kinda chunked up in those poolside pics


----------



## piranhasrule

StuartDanger said:


> http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p...my-vert-img-top think its the same girl


nope i dont thin its the same person
That girl in the pic is asian looking or something along those lines. Lisa scott lee isnt asian


----------



## prdemon

http://www.lisamariescott.com/bio.asp
scott
heres her and
http://www.babes.net/detail.asp?name=Lexi+Lin
lexi


----------



## Gordeez

ReDraGon-> said:


> that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


It wasent fake when she was around here posting , dragon :laugh: until dorks like you scared her away :rasp:
[/quote]

Its ok Harley u can have her.... I know how u like them asian girls , they are the only ones that feel "tight" to you :rasp:
[/quote]
Ouch!


----------



## Devon Amazon

prdemon said:


> http://www.lisamariescott.com/bio.asp
> scott
> heres her and
> http://www.babes.net/detail.asp?name=Lexi+Lin
> lexi


Its lisa scott lee, not lisa marie scott lol

But that girl who posted here isnt lisa scott lee, although they do look alike :nod:


----------



## prdemon

woops my bad then here ya go
http://buzzsteps.tripod.com/lisa/id2.html
is this her?

ah forget it who cares, more pics of P-fury ladies :nod:


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Mike, shame on you for starting this thread!

Heh, that said... I guess I might as well put my pic in. I'll try to get an updated one at some point during my stay here in the UK.


----------



## b_ack51

nismo driver said:


> You guys are killing my thread


LoL jus how they did with mine!!!
[/quote]

happens alot round here!
[/quote]

no thread is safe

mmuuuhhh hahahaha










[/quote]

Don't post my pic in here.


----------



## Guest

b_ack51 said:


> You guys are killing my thread


LoL jus how they did with mine!!!
[/quote]

happens alot round here!
[/quote]

no thread is safe

mmuuuhhh hahahaha










[/quote]

Don't post my pic in here.
[/quote]








Baldy is irate.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

ReDraGon-> said:


> that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


LOLLERSKATES!!!11


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Ms_Nattereri said:


> that pic of the girl holding the sign is lisa scot-lee an english popstar


Look up Lexi Lin in an image search.









Youll also see she does nude now...
[/quote]
What a pleasant surprise


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Dracofish (sorry, I dont know her name) kinda reminds me of the lead singer from Evanescence...whats her name...Amy Lee?


----------



## b_ack51

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> that pic of lexi looks fake IMO, like anyone can write anything on the paper like this


LOLLERSKATES!!!11









[/quote]


----------



## dracofish

ProdigalMarine said:


> Dracofish (sorry, I dont know her name) kinda reminds me of the lead singer from Evanescence...whats her name...Amy Lee?


That's fine because I love Amy Lee...

My name is Melissa, BTW.


----------



## Dawgz

~SUNshine~ said:


> Hey WB i didnt know u Like the Color Pink too...
> 
> and where are your New pics huh? that pic was from like 2 years ago..
> 
> and nice pic sunshine but like Xenon said UPDATED pics....
> 
> funny how girls post up old pics thinking guys like us wont notice :laugh:
> 
> and sunshine Harley gave the Ok that We pick u up on his Boat when it gets warmer


:laugh: That pic wasn't from too long ago, its updated compared to the other pictures on here, i think









Anyways I look the same, my hairs just darker
[/quote]

u win


----------



## rocker

dracofish said:


> Dracofish (sorry, I dont know her name) kinda reminds me of the lead singer from Evanescence...whats her name...Amy Lee?


That's fine because I love Amy Lee...

My name is Melissa, BTW.
[/quote]
evanescence(sp?) fuking rules


----------



## Xenon

no more pics = my contest sux.


----------



## DrewBoOty

Xenon said:


> no more pics = my contest sux.


post some pics of your woman to compensate.


----------



## Scooby

is there even a winner or did the contest just kind of deteriorate


----------



## Xenon

myphen said:


> no more pics = my contest sux.


post some pics of your woman to compensate.:nod:








[/quote]

I think pictures of your woman would satisfy the mob.

/I mean the naughty ones.


----------



## matc

so who's the winner ?


----------



## rocker

matc said:


> so who's the winner ?


WB for sure


----------



## seharebo

I know I am kind of late and no one probably cares because I don't post pics of myself on the internet on any forum or site.

Alas.....

I am a 26 year old female law student. I currently attend Penn State and will be studying abroad over the summer. While I was forced to give up fish for the time being due to school, I previously had two 7" RBPs. I have German Shorthaired Pointer named Timothy Wagner. I don't get to post that much, because of the rigor of Law School. I used to spin records in a couple of clubs - I played Chicago-style progressive tech house. I also bartended. Before Law School I worked as a Human Resources Generalist.


----------



## Devon Amazon

rocker said:


> so who's the winner ?


WB for sure








[/quote]
Or ~SUNshine~.......lets poll it up people


----------



## rocker

Devon amazon said:


> so who's the winner ?


WB for sure








[/quote]
Or ~SUNshine~.......lets poll it up people
[/quote]
sunshine is second WB first









eh there both hot s what the hell


----------



## prdemon

mmmmmmm, sunshine


----------



## 33truballa33

seharebo said:


> I know I am kind of late and no one probably cares because I don't post pics of myself on the internet on any forum or site.
> 
> Alas.....
> 
> I am a 26 year old female law student. I currently attend Penn State and will be studying abroad over the summer. While I was forced to give up fish for the time being due to school, I previously had two 7" RBPs. I have German Shorthaired Pointer named Timothy Wagner. I don't get to post that much, because of the rigor of Law School. I used to spin records in a couple of clubs - I played Chicago-style progressive tech house. I also bartended. Before Law School I worked as a Human Resources Generalist.


i think u should be my sugar momma


----------



## Guest

I say lets not pull it up. No need to a popularity contest


----------



## mykil73g

I thought they were all attractive... ( is that typical?)


----------



## Gordeez

mykil73g said:


> I thought they were all attractive... ( is that typical?)


Hang on...Let me quiz you...When's the last time you got laid?









J/K I agreed. There are Do'able.


----------



## slckr69

Brujo said:


> I thought they were all attractive... ( is that typical?)


Hang on...Let me quiz you...When's the last time you got laid?:rasp:

J/K I agreed. There are Do'able.








[/quote]

your avatar is pissing me off Damnit !!!!! but i cant help but watch... omg it might do something different this time ..


----------



## Gordeez

slckr69 said:


> I thought they were all attractive... ( is that typical?)


Hang on...Let me quiz you...When's the last time you got laid?:rasp:

J/K I agreed. There are Do'able.








[/quote]

*your avatar is pissing me off Damnit* !!!!! but i cant help but watch... omg it might do something different this time ..
[/quote]








I was going to make a new one, but with a Time Exposed shot, didnt work out the I planned it.


----------



## rocker

Brujo said:


> I thought they were all attractive... ( is that typical?)


Hang on...Let me quiz you...When's the last time you got laid?:rasp:

J/K I agreed. There are Do'able.








[/quote]

*your avatar is pissing me off Damnit* !!!!! but i cant help but watch... omg it might do something different this time ..
[/quote]








I was going to make a new one, but with a Time Exposed shot, didnt work out the I planned it.
[/quote]
at times like this dont you wish you had my avatar :rasp:


----------



## Genin

ok, someone create the poll now. lets get the voting started


----------



## Ex0dus

DannyBoy17 said:


> I say lets not poll it up. No need to a popularity contest


No kidding... they are all beautiful.







No winners because there are no losers


----------



## joey'd

i would like to say that all the females are winners to me








im proud to be a member of a site with such fine women


----------



## dracofish

I honestly thought this was going to be a number drawing type contest rather than "who's hotter."


----------



## slckr69

dont worry draco ill vote for you if it comes down to it!!!


----------



## seharebo

33truballa33 said:


> i think u should be my sugar momma


If you are of legal age I may consider it. j/k


----------



## 33truballa33

seharebo said:


> i think u should be my sugar momma


If you are of legal age I may consider it. j/k
[/quote]

22


----------



## joey'd

33truballa33 said:


> i think u should be my sugar momma


If you are of legal age I may consider it. j/k
[/quote]

22 :nod:
[/quote]
lol, have you seen his crack head imposter pic, you tell me the last time you saw a dude like that, that was under age, dont be shy holla at the guy


----------

